# Camarillo Airshow, "Wings Over Camarillo" August 22-23, 2009



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2009)

For the locals, the Camarillo Airshow 2009 is shaping up to be a great show. I plan on attending both days, although I don't know what time I will get there on Saturday as I am working an all-nighter on Friday.

Here is the website for the show.
Wings Over Camarillo


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are some samples from last year's event:


----------



## Condora (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. This year should be even cooler, with *two *P-38s! They are also working on getting a bunch of the Grumman Cats there too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2009)

Double -38's are gonna be a treat for sure.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Geedee (Aug 11, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm....sun... blue skies....warbirds in action....can only be a set of shots by Eric !

You'll have to take some pics for us unlucky so and so's who cant make it there !. Just a few of course !


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2009)

Super looking line up Eric, I wish Duxford still had the Tiger Cat, definately my favourite of the family can that bird climb


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2009)

We have the Chico Airfest and the Redding Airshow coming up, but nowhere as cool as what you have going on down there 

Looks like it's going to be a blast according to last year's photos! 

Can't wait to see the this year's shots!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! What a weekend. Great flying, great friends and some great networking. I have a lot of things coming down the road for me after this weekend. We were all saddened by the news about Vicki Cruse, but knew that she would have wanted us all to get a good show. What a show it was. Having been to this show every year for the last 10+ years, it was one of the best they have had on a few years. 

The CAF Bearcat that has been down since March came back to Camarillo on Friday afternoon. There were 2 P-38s, a Corsair, Hellcat, Bearcat, Tigercat, Zero, Spitfire replica, NA-50 replica, 2 P-51 Mustangs, B-25 Mitchell and a ton more. There was a group of four Nanchang CJs that were providing consistently solid formations, really GOOD formations, including a pass with a B-25!

Here are some highlights:


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is one for you, Dan.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2009)

And there is nothing like seeing your work displayed for a huge audience to see.


----------



## DBII (Aug 24, 2009)

wow, your pictures keep getting better.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2009)

Really excellent stuff Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. 8)


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great pics! LOVE the one of the Corsair flaming the Zero, great angle!


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Aug 25, 2009)

I think I'm going to cry. My college started on the 24th, and so I missed this. Did they display the Mk XIV like the guys wanted to?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 25, 2009)

Superlative as usual Eric.

I do like that Bearcat shot with prop wazzing around, thats a great action shot. If I had taken that, it would be my PC wallpaper for sure. Beautiful !


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

man Evan I'm so envious your airshows are sooo much better than ours


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2009)

Great stuff Eric, love those shots!

Was the Spit a full size replica?

Scooter we have some pretty good shows, get down to Temora they have a fantastic collection.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

The Corsair nabbing the zero was a long way out, so there is some heat haze, but the 500mm pulled it in.

The Mk XIV Spitfire wasn't done, and stayed in the maintenance hangar. I look forward to seeing that fly again.

The Spitfire that did fly is a full-sized replica with an Allison engine.

As you can see, Gary, I have been working on my prop blur shots. That was hand-held at 1/30. 8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 27, 2009)

Great shots Eric.
I didn't see the booth where your pictures were on Saturday.
Where was it located ?


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2009)

It was right out in front of the CAF hangar, near their sales booth.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2009)

Most excellent photos, Eric!

The thing that gets me, is every time I see your next group of photos, they always top the last group. Not sure how you do it, but keep it up!

I have to agree about the Zero/Corsair photo...the angle of the shot and the action it suggests is perfection and I bet you could make a sweet vintage B&W out of it, too!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 27, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! You da MAN Eric!! Those are stupendous! And yes the Zero/Corsair shot rocks!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 28, 2009)

lol I'd love to go to Temora one day Heinz, what megapixels is your camera Evan mine is 10 but my shots are as crisp as yours


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2009)

evangilder said:


> It was right out in front of the CAF hangar, near their sales booth.


I didn't see the CAF Hagar. I was over at the WW II veterans booth area.
It could have been right next to me and I probably wouldn't have seen it. 

The Corsair Zero shot is cool. 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2009)

The CAF hangar is on the west end of the field. You were about 200 yards from it if you were at the hangar with the WWII vets.

I posted 40 galleries of photos from the show on my website. They are at:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Wings Over Camarillo 2009-

Enjoy!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic shots as usual Eric


----------



## ontos (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantastic shots Eric, wish I could have been there, next timje.  8)


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Aug 30, 2009)

evangilder said:


> The Mk XIV Spitfire wasn't done, and stayed in the maintenance hangar. I look forward to seeing that fly again.



That's annoying. I was told before I left they would take it out to display, like they've done for the B-25 before. I shouldn't have left, but school started on the 24th.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 31, 2009)

evangilder said:


> The CAF hangar is on the west end of the field. You were about 200 yards from it if you were at the hangar with the WWII vets.
> 
> I posted 40 galleries of photos from the show on my website. They are at:
> Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Wings Over Camarillo 2009-
> ...


The pictures are great.
Thanks. 

I looked at my program directory at the show and saw CAF listed on it and couldn't figure out what it meant.
I intended to go by and check it out because I didn't know what CAF meant.
After I started wandering among the warbirds with my group it completely slipped my mind.

Reading the whole flyer might have helped me know what CAF meant. 
I just got it out and looked at it again


Wheels


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2009)

Now that was a thread worth looking at Eric superb images and by the posting sounds like you lapped up the day, any Idea how bigger a crowd you got? the bigger the better as obviously you know popularity is the life blood of any airshow and it looks like it has the potential to get way bigger.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

CAF=Commemorative Air Force (formerly "Confederate Air Force" before someone got their panties in a wad about the name)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2009)

Cheers guys. I think the Mk XIV Spitfire stayed in the hangar because they had the Griffon still out of the airframe, which was put on a few days ago. 

The CAF is a great organization with 70 chapters worldwide. There is a chapter not far from you, Wheels, In Riverside. The name change wasn't that big of a deal, and it is certainly more fitting for what they are all about. The main things is that they keep these old birds flying, as an organization. 

I don't have the numbers on attendance at the show, but it sure looked more crowded than in previous years from my vantage point. The CAF PX and ride program had some brisk business and I think both days were good for them for fund raising. The aerial displays were definitely more numerous, and that will certainly bring people ou for Sunday.


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe. But yeah, I got the newsletter. It saddens me that after three years of working on the Mk XIV, I missed it, and I'll probably miss its first flight, unless it happens around Thanksgiving or Christmas. Do you have pictures of that, or Joe's SNJ?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 1, 2009)

evangilder said:


> The CAF is a great organization with 70 chapters worldwide. There is a chapter not far from you, Wheels, In Riverside. The name change wasn't that big of a deal, and it is certainly more fitting for what they are all about. The main things is that they keep these old birds flying, as an organization.


I think it's right up the road at Riverside airport.
Another place right in my backyard I have missed. 

The attendance at the show seemed good to me too.
I have no clue about how many were there either.
I didn't see many empty booths and the food lines always had people in them.


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm going to try and catch up with the Spitfire when it makes it's first flight. The only shots I have of before the maintenance began is on film, and it was on the ground. 

I remember the day Joe's SNJ arrived, in pieces in the back of a truck. I may have film shots of that somewhere, but don't know if I scanned them. Anyway, here are 2 shots of the Spitfire from 2003 that I scanned a few years ago, and a shot of Joe's SNJ as it was displayed at the show.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is a video from the show that MysticPuma made.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvIf5163LKs_

I met him, Monguse and 352ndPersecutor at the show.

*If the following it to OT Eric just edit it out or let me know and I will.*

MP and Monguse also did the "Not my time to Die" IL-2 movie.
Not My Time To Die

MP and Monguse are interviewing Art Fiedler and other pilots for a 325th Fighter Group/ 317th Fighter Squadron checker tail documentary.
Art Fiedler 317th FS P-51 Ace chats about his USAAF career. Audio file link. - Topic Powered by Eve Community

Just in case the link doesn't work.

```
http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/23110283/m/5641000696?r=5641000696#5641000696
```
From what MP said at the show the documentary is slated for a 2010 release now.


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2009)

No worries on that one, Wheels. I sent Neil an e-mail (Art introduced us) and we chatted for quite a while. I haven't heard back from Neil yet, but wanted to send him some photos for his documentary.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 3, 2009)

I've seen him posting at SimHQ's IL-2 forum and the 352nd's website today. 
It's where I pulled the video to post here. 
You might try getting him at one of those sites.

IL-2 Series: Forgotten Battles, AEP, Pacific Fight... - SimHQ Forums

352nd Virtual Fighter Group - Index

Neil is a character. 
I was at the show Saturday. 
Did you meet him on Sunday ?


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, I met him on Sunday. Art Fiedler introduced us. He was fun to talk with and some of the stories he told about the exploits of the group were amazing. I look forward to seeing his finished documentary.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 12, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Yeah, I met him on Sunday. Art Fiedler introduced us. He was fun to talk with and some of the stories he told about the exploits of the group were amazing. I look forward to seeing his finished documentary.


I am looking forward to seeing his finished documentary too.

Neil interviewed Eric Carter, the last surviving pilot of RAF 81. Squadron.
I haven't seen the whole video but what I have watched was good.




Mysticpuma @ 1C said:


> Eric Carter video interview-last surviving pilot of RAF 81. Squadron. Link here - Official 1C Company forum
> 
> Guys here's the video I recorded of Eric Carter chatting about his experiences in WW2.
> 
> ...




Wheels


----------

